# 1440p vs 1080 gaming



## Snacker (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo Com,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem neuen Gaming-Monitor und kann mich zw einem

27 Zoll 1080 144 Hz

und einem

24 Zoll 1440p 144Hz nicht entscheiden. (ca. gleiche Preisklasse)

Gespielt wird auf ner GTX 1070 mit nem i7

MfG


----------



## wtfNow (19. Februar 2017)

Snacker schrieb:


> 24 Zoll 1440p 144Hz



Sowas gibts?

1080p würde *ich* heute nicht mehr kaufen...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Februar 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Sowas gibts?
> 
> 1080p würde *ich* heute nicht mehr kaufen...



Sogar vier Stück: Produktvergleich Dell S2417DG, AOC Agon AG241QX, AOC Agon AG241QG, Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen...allerdings würde ich persönlich in 27"/WQHD/144 Hz investieren ^^


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Februar 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Sowas gibts?
> 
> 1080p würde *ich* heute nicht mehr kaufen...



Naja in 23,8 Zoll schon: Produktvergleich Dell S2417DG, AOC Agon AG241QX, AOC Agon AG241QG, Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz | Geizhals Deutschland

ahhh war bissel zu langsam xD


----------



## Ion (19. Februar 2017)

Letztendlich musst du entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist: BQ oder FPS
Spiele sehen in WQHD natürlich wesentlich besser aus als in FullHD, verlangen dann der GPU aber auch mehr ab.
Wenn du keine Aversion gegen mittlere/hohe Details hast, dann würde ich dir die Modelle mit der höhren nativen Auflösung empfehlen.


----------



## ParaEXE (19. Februar 2017)

Ja auf jeden fall!

27 Zoll / WQHD / 144Hz

Drunter nicht mehr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Darkseth (20. Februar 2017)

Ganz klar, 1440p.

Du hast ne GPU die 1440p nutzen kann, nahezu jedes Game auf 60 fps in max. Wer mehr will, kann ja von Ultra auf Hoch runter oder so...

1080p kauft man heute nicht mehr, Punkt. Außer man hat ein super niedriges Budget (was jemand, der ne GTX 1070 hat, definitiv NICHT hat).
Wer viele fps braucht, kann das über die settings ausgleichen.

Von 1440p gibt's mehr schärfe (hauptsächlich weniger Flimmern bei feinen objekten), und deutlich mehr Platz auf dem Desktop.


Abgesehen davon, ein 1080p Monitor auf 27" ist sowieso Unfug (bzw, "Hässlich", solange du nicht minimum 1 vollen Meter davon entfernt sitzt. Sonst ist alles total Riesig, und pixelig.

Der Dell s2417dg wäre ideal, wenn der Sitzabstand zu 24" passt. G-Sync, 165 Hz, 1440p, und das bei "nur" 450€~ (mit bisschen geduld findet man nen B-Ware für <400€~).
27" würde schon direkt 150€ aufpreis kosten.

Und 1440p auf 24" ist völlig in Ordnung. Finde ich sogar besser als 1080p auf 24".


----------



## cuban13581 (20. Februar 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Letztendlich musst du entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist: BQ oder FPS
> Spiele sehen in WQHD natürlich wesentlich besser aus als in FullHD, verlangen dann der GPU aber auch mehr ab.
> Wenn du keine Aversion gegen mittlere/hohe Details hast, dann würde ich dir die Modelle mit der höhren nativen Auflösung empfehlen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Volle Details wird man zum Beispiel in Ghost Recon wildlands in 1440p nicht mit einer GTX 1070 haben können. 

Ghost Recon Wildlands Beta: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks des Hardware-Fressers [Update: CPU-Kernskalierung]

Mir persönlich ist die Grafikqualität sehr wichtig und deswegen werde ich auch noch bei Full HD bleiben. Damit brauche ich für längere Zeit auch nicht auf Details für die kommenen Spiele verzichten.


----------



## KempA (20. Februar 2017)

Wobei es natürlich auch immer eine Frage ist was man schöner findet. Weniger Details mit einer höheren Auflösung, oder umgekehrt.
Wie bereits hier erwähnt, würde ich aber auf keinen Fall einen 27" mit nur 1080P kaufen.
Ich persönlich würde wohl auch den S2716DG (oder eben den 2417) nehmen.


----------



## H3adex (20. Februar 2017)

ich für meinen teil mag 24zoll mehr (man brauch den kopf weniger drehen) 1440p würde ich genau sowenig usen da mir fps wichtiger sind (zur not gibts ja auchnoch supersampling) - kommt aber halt immer auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse an und was man spielen will 

pflicht wär für mich auf jedenfall 144hz und gsync


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Februar 2017)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist die Grafikqualität sehr wichtig und deswegen werde ich auch noch bei Full HD bleiben. Damit brauche ich für längere Zeit auch nicht auf Details für die kommenen Spiele verzichten.




Du meinst also die 1Beere und den 1 Ast mehr die de auf 800m enfernung denne hast?


Hoch@1440P sieht bedeutend besser aus  als Ultra auf FullHD.
Mal von ab brauchen Texturen kaum Leistung nur vRam von daher.

Erstaundlich das es immer noch so viele Leute gibt die sich an Ultra festklammern und sich somit viel entgehen lassen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Februar 2017)

Bevor hier mit "ich so und so..." herumgeworfen wird, sollte die erste Frage im zweiten Post folgendermaßen lauten: Hast du dich verschrieben und meinst nicht doch etwa 27" 1440 und 24" 1080?

Was spielst du denn so alles? Da beide male 144hz dabei sind tippe ich einfach mal darauf, dass dir FPS (online?) wichtig sind. Dann würde ich mit einem gut übertaktetem i7 FHD wählen, weil ich persönlich bei FPS viele fps möchte. Da wäre mir die eine höhere Auflösung nicht so wichtig wie eine hohe fps Zahl. Wären aber FPS nur 50% und nicht so wichtig, dann WQHD. Bezüglich Größe und Auflösung. 24" FHD oder 27" WQHD wären typische Kombinationen. 27" FHD geht auch, muss man selber sehen wie einem das zusagt. Ich kommt auch mit 32" FHD klar beim Zocken, Youtube, Netflix usw klar, nur beim Surfen oder Arbeiten ist es nicht so schön.

Die 1070 gtx  ist eine gute Karte für FHD und WQHD, aber du muss dich entscheiden, was dir wichtig ist. Auflösung, Details (ultra, sehr hoch, hoch usw) oder fps. (solange es bei TN panel bleibt^^). Eine WQHD Auflösung kann dir aber auch außerhalb der Games eine zb schärfere Schrift bringen oder mehr Inhalt auf deinen Desktop (Surfen, Arbeiten). Aber wie schon gesagt, sollte man immer Größe und Auflösung gemeinsam betrachten, die beiden gehen Hand in Hand.


----------

